# Hiya :D im new!



## demonessalthea (Jun 7, 2010)

hi my name is sam im 22 and im interested in aquiring some feeder/breeder mice for my reptiles. my aunt will be taking the mice and looking after them to prevent me getting attached and she is investing in a CO2 chamber to allow humane euthanasia of the mice in question 

i found this link on the reptile forums and am looking for anyone in the Co.Antrim area who may be willing to discuss selling/giving me a few mice for my aunt to breed


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Please stick around!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy,

I am in Scotland but I will be home to Belfast at the end of July, I could bring some across to there if you haven't found any already. Check out the reptile shops around Belfast and Lisburn, they sometimes get mice in.

Kallan


----------

